# Low down on squirrel hunting laws?



## Smokee Dee

Hi everyone. 

I am new to hunting and hunting squirrels, I just purchased my small game license on my birthday January 5th, along with a 30-30 windchester rifle. 

Anyways, I am looking for more info on the squirrels so I can become fully versed on the rules and regulations regarding hunting on your own land. 

By the way I am signed up at the Michigan DNR and I've read all the rules regarding small game I could find. 

Thank you Derek.


----------



## Tiarafied

A 30-30 may be a bit of overkill, but will definetly get the job done.


----------



## djones9916

I blew a two inch whole through a deer with a 30-30... are you planning on finding the squirrels after you shoot them? Because if so, I'd go with something smaller, like a .22.


----------



## Smokee Dee

I am sorry. 

Let me make my self clear, The 30-30 is for deer, I have a henery 22 LR I am going to be using for Squirrels, I do apologize if I have confused everyone.

The 30-30 was merely a birthday present to my self.


----------



## Tiarafied

That Henry is a great gun. It's a sin to put a scope on it, but if its strictly a hunting gun I highly recommend it. 

Any hardwoods will hold squirrels. Oak stands are the best, acorns being key. Find an oak ridge and you're in squirrel city. I like first light when they all wake up at once, they hit the ground and start digging. 

The edges if cornfields are also key. They will be back and forth all day feeding on corn. 

Get a squirrel call and don't be shy on it.


----------



## Smokee Dee

Tiarafied said:


> That Henry is a great gun. It's a sin to put a scope on it, but if its strictly a hunting gun I highly recommend it.
> 
> Any hardwoods will hold squirrels. Oak stands are the best, acorns being key. Find an oak ridge and you're in squirrel city. I like first light when they all wake up at once, they hit the ground and start digging.
> 
> The edges if cornfields are also key. They will be back and forth all day feeding on corn.
> 
> Get a squirrel call and don't be shy on it.


Thank you kindly Tiarafied, I will be getting the squirrel call from Amazon.com

They never done me dirty so far. I can get a basic one for $12.99. I don't think that's too shabby?

Mainly my question was about laws regarding my own property?

As long as I got my license, and I renew my license after April? Is it posible to bag the grey and black squirrels I have on my property?


----------



## Huffy

Not sure I understand what you're asking about your own property. Even though you're hunting on your own property you still have to abide by the bag limits, seasons, legal hunting hours, and other regs.


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thank you huffy, That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Tagz

* No license is required for a resident, resident's spouse or resident's children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live, except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl.*

Other than that you still need to abide by the season and bag limits.

*Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel, woodchuck, feral swine, feral pigeons, starling and house 
sparrows may be taken year-round with a valid Michigan hunting license.*


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl

Tagz said:


> * No license is required for a resident, resident's spouse or resident's children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live, except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl.*
> 
> Other than that you still need to abide by the season and bag limits.
> 
> *Opossum, porcupine, weasel, red squirrel, skunk, ground squirrel, woodchuck, feral swine, feral pigeons, starling and house *
> *sparrows may be taken year-round with a valid Michigan hunting license.*


 Thats crazy, I didnt know you could take Red Squirrel all year...Thanks Tagz.


----------



## Tagz

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> Thats crazy, I didnt know you could take Red Squirrel all year...Thanks Tagz.


Forgot one exception. 
* except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14*


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thanks tags, and thanks guys.

By the way Red squirrel taste ok? I want to make some brunswick stew?

And some deep fried squirrel, A buddy of mine said he wouldn't touch it. He would touch a black squirrel or a grey squirrel though.

You're thoughts?


----------



## Patman75

Smokee Dee said:


> Thanks tags, and thanks guys.
> 
> By the way Red squirrel taste ok? I want to make some brunswick stew?
> 
> And some deep fried squirrel, A buddy of mine said he wouldn't touch it. He would touch a black squirrel or a grey squirrel though.
> 
> You're thoughts?


Red squirrel tastes just like any other squirrel. Take them out and make room for the bigger ones.


----------



## Smokee Dee

Patman75 said:


> Red squirrel tastes just like any other squirrel. Take them out and make room for the bigger ones.


That's what I thought. And using Tq should cover up the gamey taste.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Thoes red squirrels respond every time and come running to a electronic red squirrel territorial chatter call!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patman75

Soak the meat in salty ice water overnight and it will draw the blood out the of meat and make it taste less gamey. Night and day difference in taste.


----------



## Smokee Dee

Thanks guys,

Pat good idea, Thanks man I will do that when I get my first squirrels.

Once you all get to know me, I am a big time pho-tog. 


Grizzyaries, Really? Is that the one you recommend?


----------



## Grizzyaries

Smokee Dee, the mp3 calls for the reds are deadly on em, they will run down the tree right at you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries

Smokee Dee pm me with ur info and i'll send u a red squirrel chatter-mp3 that knocks em dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

